

‘Free Culture’ Advocate May Pay High Price - nkurz
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/25/business/media/aaron-swartzs-web-activism-may-cost-him-dearly.html?pagewanted=all

======
nextparadigms
35 years for copying some academic research papers that should be available to
everyone for free in the first place. In the mean time the bankers that have
collapsed the economy of the whole globe run free.

